# Tanners????



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

If the Big O is fishable I'm headed to Tanners this weekend but I have no idea how to get there. Can anyone give me directions from I-275? I would appreciate it and PM me on some good spots on the river to try(well I just thought I would try to slip that one in!!! LOL) but I do need directions. Thanks Abu


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Stay home, in other words...forget the Ohio River. Tanners will be flooded well over the ramp and the entire lot will be under water.
I _can help you with this though...._ 
The best spots to fish are where the fish are biting, I thought everyone already knew that !?!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I launched at Tanners on Sat. when the river was in the mid 44' range...There were a few other boats launched also....Tried to launch yesterday when the river was up into the 45' range and couldn't get back to enough grade to get the boat off the trailer. I ended up going over to Shawnee Lookout and launching into the Great Miami. The Great Miami was really muddy everywhere....Tanners creek was pretty clear in spots if you went upriver
The crappy thing is that on Sat. we were into fish when I got called into work and had to leave early....Came back for a rematch and couldn't get the boat in.
FYI- I was bowfishing so the fish I was into probabaly wouldn't interest mosta you. We were getting bunches Bigmouth Buffalo, Also saw about 6 grass carp, gar, common carp...and a couple asian carp up filter feeding with the bigmouth buffs.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hate to hear that


> couple asian carp


 even though I know they are in the Ohio River. Maybe they aren't as prolific up here as they are in the Southern regions. Who was that guy who was doing th estudies on them? He was in the former site. He'd be interested I'm sure. Did you get some of them ?? Big head or silvers??


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Funny about that ramp, sometimes it's flooded when Cinti is between 37-40', I guess it all depends on how much water they are dropping at Meldahl & Markland.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I launch there all the time when the river is up and this was the 1st time I've had a problem.
ASIAN CARP-Unfortunatly they are already very common in areas north of us on the Mississippi...I think they are just spreading up every river system connected...I know guys in Louisville that've been seeing them for several yrs.
I didn't connect on any of the ones we saw..But there is no mistaking them in clear water..Their eyes are set below the back edge of their jawbone....I'm not sure if they were silvers or bigheads.
I talk to the Carptracker guy on occasion and will let him know what I saw...


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Carpn, I saw you back off the main river. I knew you were bow fishing, and we slowed down to take a look. I guess you guys got off the river before the storms came through. We fished off the mouth of the rock pit for half an hour before we found out about the tornado warnings. I hope the truck and trailor weren't in your way. Oh, you guys need to try back in the rock pit. I hear that the gar are thick back in there.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

We had plenty of room to get out no problem. We made it off just in time. As we was pulling out the rain started...My wife woulda never let me hear then end of it if she got stuck in the rain and lightning...lol..I usually just put on the rain gear or crawl in the front compartment of the boat and take a nap till it passes...
There were alot of fish up (Buffalo) the water was just way to muddy there. I usually look back in the rock pit area..just didn't go back there the other night for whatever reason. 
PS I was able to launch at Tanners last night with the river in the low 44' range...Ya hafta back way in till the water is about in the truck but you can do it. The water where I had been sat was all muddied up and with it starting to drop a little all the fish had pulled out of the fields except for a few common carp.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for all the info! I'll be sure to catch all the fish now that I know where to fish and how to get there!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The river still looks like crap, I went over it a few times today, and its still up in the trees


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You might try some of the tributarys till the ohio goes down.


----------

